# I fucili di Bossi



## Old Giusy (6 Aprile 2008)

Avrete sentito tutti le belle parole del senatur.
Complimenti. Istigazione alla violenza.
Ma fatemi capire: i soldi del suo stipendio, che paga lo Stato, li recepisce ancora?
O, essendo così negativo nei confronti di Roma, li devolve in beneficienza?


----------



## Old lele51 (6 Aprile 2008)

*non è mona...*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Avrete sentito tutti le belle parole del senatur.
> Complimenti. Istigazione alla violenza.
> Ma fatemi capire: *i soldi del suo stipendio, che paga lo Stato, li recepisce ancora?
> O, essendo così negativo nei confronti di Roma, li devolve in beneficienza?*


*

Al primo politico che lo fa, ti assicuro che lo voto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













*


----------



## Grande82 (6 Aprile 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Al primo politico che lo fa, ti assicuro che lo voto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo, ma non vorrei dire sciocchezze, che bertinotti desse un abuona aprte dello stipendio al partito e che franca rame lo devolvesse in beneficienza appunto. Ma dovrei verificare.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Aprile 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Al primo politico che lo fa, ti assicuro che lo voto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Utopia, caro Lele.
Però sai com'è, uno che parla di "carogne romane" come minimo dovrebbe rifiutarsi di farsi pagare da loro....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Utopia, caro Lele.
> Però sai com'è, uno che parla di "carogne romane" come minimo dovrebbe rifiutarsi di farsi pagare da loro....



Giusy sono di Roma....l'unica cosa da fare è  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  riderci su....inutile dare importanza a una mega caxxata


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Aprile 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Giusy sono di Roma....l'unica cosa da fare è
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'accordissimo Fabri, altro non può essere considerato....


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2008)

non le ho sentite (le parole di bossi).
considero una beffa malvagia del destino che tanti che conosco, dopo avere avuto quel che ha avuto Bossi siano messi malissimo e lui abbia ripreso a potere parlare e vivere normalmente.
crudele ma sincera


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non le ho sentite (le parole di bossi).
> considero una beffa malvagia del destino che tanti che conosco, dopo avere avuto quel che ha avuto Bossi siano messi malissimo e lui abbia ripreso a potere parlare e vivere normalmente.
> crudele ma sincera


Asu, basterebbe che non dicesse certe cose...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Asu, basterebbe che non dicesse certe cose...


invece le dice.
vedi giusy, di solito la malattia porta dei cambiamenti nelle persone. Sopratutto delle malattie cosi' devastanti.
Lui invece non ha imparato niente neanche da questo.


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> invece le dice.
> vedi giusy, di solito la malattia porta dei cambiamenti nelle persone. Sopratutto delle malattie cosi' devastanti.
> Lui invece non ha imparato niente neanche da questo.


... perche' Berlusconi con il cancro alla prostata ha imparato qualcosa?


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> invece le dice.
> vedi giusy, di solito la malattia porta dei cambiamenti nelle persone. Sopratutto delle malattie cosi' devastanti.
> Lui invece non ha imparato niente neanche da questo.


Non so Asu....
Ciò che mi colpisce è quanta libertà lui abbia per affermare simili cose che sono così fuori dal contesto storico-sociale attuale!
Ma la concepite voi una lotta armata nord contro Roma?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> invece le dice.
> vedi giusy, di solito la malattia porta dei cambiamenti nelle persone. Sopratutto delle malattie cosi' devastanti.
> Lui invece non ha imparato niente neanche da questo.



Asu, Bossi è un politico....se ci fai caso  alza i toni  di certe dichiarazioni  immancabilmente  in campagna elettorale!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... perche' Berlusconi con il cancro alla prostata ha imparato qualcosa?


no. ma con Bossi si era impegnato di più


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2008)

Schede confuse, l'ira di Bossi:
"Pronti a imbracciare i fucili"


Il leader del Carroccio all'attacco
Berlusconi: Franceschini mente
Veltroni: siamo a un passo dal Pdl
VERBANIA
Umberto Bossi, attacca il governo per la vicenda delle schede elettorali «confuse» e minaccia di «imbracciare i fucili» contro «la canaglia centralista romana che sta facendo apposta a impedire il voto». A Verbania per un comizio, Bossi arringa la folla che lo ascolta sotto la pioggia affermando che «il ministro degli Interni ha fatto stampare delle schede in cui non si può votare, con due simboli collegati, in cui chi vota per uno vota per due e quindi si crea confusione. Ha messo due simboli elettorali in un solo quadratino. *Queste elezioni potrebbero finire con la necessità di imbracciare i fucili e andare a prendere queste carogne, la canaglia centralista romana. Bisogna andare a prendere quella canaglia - scandisce Bossi - che sta facendo apposta ad impedire il voto*».

Anche il Cavaliere non rinuncia all'affondo e, dopo la provocazione di Franceschini («Ha già trovato a cosa dare la colpa di un’ormai vicina sconfitta»), va all'attacco: «Ha detto una assoluta menzogna. La questione delle schede è stata sollevata da loro. Ho visto le schede e ho concordato circa la possibilità di incertezza e confusione». «Sono assolutamente certo della nostra vittoria - aggiunge Berlusconi - conosco i dati e ormai il distacco nei loro confronti è assolutamente incolmabile».

A Brindisi, intanto, Veltroni cerca lo scatto finale. «Qualche mese fa eravamo a 22 punti sotto, ora siamo lì, a una incollatura- ha detto l'ex sindaco di Roma- dobbiamo fare insieme l’ultimo miglio». «Il Partito democratico- ha aggiunto- è stato protagonista della più spettacolare rimonta della storia politica. E ora ce lapuò fare». E, sulla polemica sollevata da Bossi, ironizza: «Voglio sapere da chi si candida a governare il Paese se una persona che dice queste parole può essere il ministro delle Riforme». «Ma dove viviamo, dove siamo - prosegue indignato il candidato premier del Pd -, si parla di imbracciare i fucili. Con queste parole il Paese non reggerà, la destra è solo capace di seminare odio e paura».

http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/politica/200804articoli/31669girata.asp


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2008)

questa è istigazione  a delinquere
possibile che nessuno intervenga?


----------



## Old Addos (6 Aprile 2008)

*Mala tempora currunt*

In un qualsiasi Stato serio , gente come i leghisti sarebbero in galera già da un pezzo , e si sarebbe anche buttata via la chiave . . . . . . .


----------



## Old lele51 (7 Aprile 2008)

*per noi comuni mortali....*



Asudem ha detto:


> invece le dice.
> vedi giusy, di solito la malattia porta dei cambiamenti nelle persone. Sopratutto delle malattie cosi' devastanti.
> Lui invece non ha imparato niente neanche da questo.


Cara amica, siamo noi comuni mortali che se la vita ci concede una seconda opportunità aproffittiamo per viverla meglio... il politico di suo già crede di essere superiore, se riceve una seconda chance come nel caso di Bossi... allora si ricredono "immortali ed indispensabili", la megalomanìa è una costante in loro... li odio tutti... nel mio caso hanno rovinato un bel paese nel quale ho vissuto 40 anni, ma rovinato di brutto e tutti gli schieramenti ne sono conpartecipi... destra, sinistra, verdi... propio TUTTI.
Lele


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Avrete sentito tutti le belle parole del senatur.
> Complimenti. Istigazione alla violenza.
> Ma fatemi capire: i soldi del suo stipendio, che paga lo Stato, li recepisce ancora?
> O, essendo così negativo nei confronti di Roma, li devolve in beneficienza?


Fa parte del celodurismo del senatur...il vero problema, è che ora non si ricorda più che cosa.


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fa parte del celodurismo del senatur...il vero problema, è che ora non si ricorda più che cosa.


s'tardo...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Dai non siate maligni... anche a me va sul culo pero' la malattia non c'entra... concentriamoci su altre quastioni sue e lapidiamolo...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai non siate maligni... anche a me va sul culo pero' la malattia non c'entra... concentriamoci su altre quastioni sue e lapidiamolo...


Ieri Ferrara ha detto che se vince il nano, lui sarà il nuovo ministro della sanità... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Minchia, questi stanno facendo di tutto per convincere chi non vuole andare a votare a ripensarci...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai non siate maligni... anche a me va sul culo pero' la malattia non c'entra... concentriamoci su altre quastioni sue e lapidiamolo...








  pronta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ieri Ferrara ha detto che se vince il nano, lui sarà il nuovo ministro della sanità...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E darà anche esempio di come ci si deve comportare per stare in salute...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E darà anche esempio di come ci si deve comportare per stare in salute...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ieri Ferrara ha detto che se vince il nano, lui sarà il nuovo ministro della sanità...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho deciso di annulare la scheda che mi e' comodamente arrivata a casa...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho deciso di annulare la scheda che mi e' comodamente arrivata a casa...


Anche io voglio annullarla...ma questi sono autolesionisti, più parlano più mi fanno venir voglia di turarmi tutto (non basterebbe solo il naso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   e di votare per quel cefalopode di Veltroni.


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ieri Ferrara ha detto che se vince il nano, lui sarà il *nuovo ministro della sanità*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


più lasagne e pasta con le sarde per tutti....


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E darà anche esempio di come ci si deve comportare per stare in salute...
























ma a lui basta vietare tutte le pillole del giorno dopo...la ru486...e portare i ginecologi obiettori verso il 100%...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> più lasagne e pasta con le sarde per tutti....


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> più lasagne e *pasta con le sarde* per tutti....


Un cappuccino al bar con lettrice ?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un cappuccino al bar con lettrice ?


Cappuccio corretto please... anzi va fai una grappa macchiata...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cappuccio corretto please... anzi va fai una grappa macchiata...
















ora ti riconosco


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

bhè se lo fanno ministro della salute magari toglie quel fastidioso divieto di fumo nei locali..


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bhè se lo fanno ministro della salute magari toglie quel fastidioso divieto di fumo nei locali..


VERO!!!


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

e anche quella ancor più fastidiosa leggina sulle droghe leggere....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Credo che il divieto di fumare nei locali sia a livello europeo...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ora ti riconosco



caprone


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bhè se lo fanno ministro della salute magari toglie quel fastidioso divieto di fumo nei locali..





Mari' ha detto:


> VERO!!!


Proprio adesso che avevo deciso di lanciarmi in vita io ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Allora ditelo che avete paura della concorrenza...


----------



## Mari' (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che il divieto di fumare nei locali sia a *livello europeo*...


... si avvia in diversi posti del mondo


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che il divieto di fumare nei locali sia a livello europeo...


si ma lui fuma come un turco...anche in televisione..
madonnina...ferrara come ministro della salute mi fa venire un blocco al colon.....
mi sento già debole debole....mi ammalerò di sicuro..


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si ma lui fuma come un turco...anche in televisione..
> madonnina...ferrara come ministro della salute mi fa venire un blocco al colon.....
> mi sento già debole debole....mi ammalerò di sicuro..


A me lui proprio mi fa venire un blocco totale... poi dopo sta cosa del no all'aborto lo lascerei a morir di fame...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

tu non senti delle contrazioni strane al colon??


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tu non senti delle contrazioni strane al colon??


Effettivamente si stanno facendo piu' intense...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> In un qualsiasi Stato serio , gente come i leghisti sarebbero in galera già da un pezzo , e si sarebbe anche buttata via la chiave . . . . . . .


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ieri Ferrara ha detto che se vince il nano, lui sarà il nuovo ministro della sanità...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto MM.

è per questo motivo che andro'..mi tappo il naso e voto.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tu non senti delle contrazioni strane al colon??





Lettrice ha detto:


> Effettivamente si stanno facendo piu' intense...


 


piantatela vuoi due, la marcetta _ariosa _in onore del Bossi andatela a fare altrove


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> piantatela vuoi due, la marcetta _ariosa _in onore del Bossi andatela a fare altrove


macchè bossi....era per ferrara ministro della salute


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> macchè bossi....era per ferrara ministro della salute


 
okkei..marcetta in contrappuntistica a due voci 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cosi nessuno si offende.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> macchè bossi....era per ferrara ministro della salute


Uno come ferrara, che fa il ministro della salute...giuro che mi incazzo prendo il mitra e gambizzo.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> caprone


capretta.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> capretta.



Incaprettato...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Incaprettato...


a volte...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Aprile 2008)

Voi non capite che il vero, grosso dramma, è che questi fucili non li imbracceranno mai.


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Non è che Ferrara, una volta diventato ministro della salute, decide che le taglie 38-40 debbano essere eliminate? Io poi come faccio?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

Immaginate.... immaginate un mondo....
....
...in cui Ferrare è ministro della Salute....
... .......Bossi è ministro delle Riforme....
mi domando: chi ci sarà all'istruzione? Storace? E alla Famiglia? Casini? E alle Pari opportunità, agli esteri, all'economia.....
...mi si accappona la pelle.....


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è che Ferrara, una volta diventato ministro della salute, decide che le taglie 38-40 debbano essere eliminate? Io poi come faccio?


Fai un figlio!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Fai un figlio!


E se poi ritorno alla mia taglia?
Non è che prepara un rogo per chi porta meno della 50?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E se poi ritorno alla mia taglia?
> Non è che prepara un rogo per chi porta meno della 50?


probabile.........................


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> a volte...


 

straporcolo.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Immaginate.... immaginate un mondo....
> ....
> ...in cui Ferrare è ministro della Salute....
> ... .......Bossi è ministro delle Riforme....
> ...


 

magari lo dovessimo immaginare grande 

	
	
		
		
	


	





acccaponiamoci


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ieri Ferrara ha detto che se vince il nano, lui sarà il nuovo ministro della sanità...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andate a votare...Se non altro perchè c'è chi ci ha rimesso la vita per acquisire questi diritti che a noi sembrano dovuti...
Se non altro per onorare la memoria di gente che valeva davvero..

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Andate a votare...Se non altro perchè c'è chi ci ha rimesso la vita per acquisire questi diritti che a noi sembrano dovuti...
> Se non altro per onorare la memoria di gente che valeva davvero..
> 
> Buscopann




























Se non avessi la tachipirina ti chiedere quanto disti da dove sono io........... 
.....ma potremmo comunqeu fare una gara: chi arriva prima, a piedi, da te, ti si piglia!


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Se non avessi la tachipirina ti chiedere quanto disti da dove sono io...........
> .....ma potremmo comunqeu fare una gara: chi arriva prima, a piedi, da te, ti si piglia!


Va che son fatti tua...Poi se arrivate assieme se fà 'na cosa a 3!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Va che son fatti tua...Poi se arrivate assieme se fà 'na cosa a 3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contavo sulla mia furbizia, avrei fatto il tragitto in treno camminando avanti e indietro negli scompartimenti..... non sono molto allenata per la maratona!


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Contavo sulla mia furbizia, avrei fatto il tragitto in treno camminando avanti e indietro negli scompartimenti..... non sono molto allenata per la maratona!


Azz...se sbagli treno poi chissà chi ti capita  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

ma se cago sciolto esattamente sul quadretto a disposizione mica mi annullano il voto???? 
tipo pecorella...una pallina piccola ma sincera...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Andate a votare...Se non altro perchè c'è chi ci ha rimesso la vita per acquisire questi diritti che a noi sembrano dovuti...
> Se non altro per onorare la memoria di gente che valeva davvero..
> 
> Buscopann


Si votava anche sotto Hitler Stalin e Mussolini...*sceglievi il nome del tuo rappresentante*, e quello finiva in parlamento (per inciso, ora nemmeno quello possiamo fare...). Il voto, in sè, è solo un feticcio. Se non esistono presupposti di *vere alternanze*, la democrazia è un fiore di plastica.


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si votava anche sotto Hitler Stalin e Mussolini...*sceglievi il nome del tuo rappresentante*, e quello finiva in parlamento (per inciso, ora nemmeno quello possiamo fare...). Il voto, in sè, è solo un feticcio. Se non esistono presupposti di *vere alternanze*, la democrazia è un fiore di plastica.


Mi sembra che tu abbia riportato l'esempio sbagliato. Quello non era un voto..Era una farsa...qui ti danno la possibilità di scelta. Lì esisteva solo un partito

Buscopann

PS..Per la precisione..Sotto Stalin non si votava...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Aprile 2008)

E non poteva mancare la perla odierna del nano!!!!!

http://www.repubblica.it/news/ired/ultimora/2006/rep_nazionale_n_3048367.html?ref=hpsbdx1

Che si vede che mi sta sulle balls?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E non poteva mancare la perla odierna del nano!!!!!
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/news/ired/ultimora/2006/rep_nazionale_n_3048367.html?ref=hpsbdx1
> 
> Che si vede che mi sta sulle balls?


Secondo me ha un consigliere mandato da Veltroni che fa in modo che dica cose per convincere ad andare a votare quelli che vorrebbero annullare la scheda...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo me ha un consigliere mandato da Veltroni che fa in modo che dica cose per convincere ad andare a votare quelli che vorrebbero annullare la scheda...


Guarda, lo spero, perchè se cose del genere le pensa lui....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Guarda, lo spero, perchè se cose del genere le pensa lui....


Le pensa. Nel 2003 aveva detto che uno per decidere di fare il giudice doveva essere mentalmente diverso e disturbato.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E non poteva mancare la perla odierna del nano!!!!!
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/news/ired/ultimora/2006/rep_nazionale_n_3048367.html?ref=hpsbdx1
> 
> Che si vede che mi sta sulle balls?



No problem, domani ci sarà puntuale.... la smentita.


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No problem, domani ci sarà puntuale.... la smentita.


E invece no...conferma! Il nano pensa davvero che i giudici sono pazzi


----------



## La Lupa (9 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le pensa. Nel 2003 aveva detto che uno per decidere di fare il giudice doveva essere mentalmente diverso e disturbato.


Oggi invece a detto che devono essere sottoposti a visite psichiatriche.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Aprile 2008)

Il problema è che c'è una sacco di gente che è d'accordo.....
Perciò lo dice: sa chi lo voterà e sa ch enon saranno i giudici o gli intellettuali, ma la gente convinta che non ci sia giustizia, i pensionati, i giovanissimi che credono sia uno fattosi da sè.... 
Una volta ho litigato, appena vent'enne, con un uomo di circa 50anni che mi diceva 'ma anche se è colpevole di tutti quei reati, voglaimo negare ad un uomo una seconda occasione?'
Non ho avuto la forza di rispondere, davvero....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E invece no...conferma! Il nano pensa davvero che i giudici sono pazzi



Azzz non ha smentito? Ha confermato? Strano molto strano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2008)

Qualche mese fa avevo dato un colloquio urgente alla madre di un alunno, ma le avevo detto che avrebbe dovuto essere una cosa breve perché avevo l'appuntamento con lo psicologo.
Vedendo il suo sguardo allarmato, ho aggiunto che era per motivi di servizio. Al che lei aveva aggiunto che lo sperava perché altrimenti sarebbe stato grave.
Le ho risposto che si sbagliava, naturalmente, ma la reazione è indicativa di una mentalità diffusa che stabilisce il rapporto tra problemi psicologici e pazzia o inaffidabilità.
Su questo l'esponente del centro destra ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   si basa per insinuare l'inaffidabilità dei giudici.
Il problema grosso è che molti penseranno che ha ragione perché"chi si mette contro un potente o è fesso o è matto"


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Et voilà.....
La perla del giorno:


http://www.repubblica.it/2008/04/se...issioni-napolitano/dimissioni-napolitano.html

Io in classe con la sua foto dietro le spalle non ci sto!


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Et voilà.....
> La perla del giorno:
> 
> 
> ...


Di lato mettici questa va, piacera' di piu' ai ragazzi/e


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Et voilà.....
> La perla del giorno:
> 
> 
> ...


E' terribile...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Fatemi parlare con qualcuno che voterà Berlusconi.... vi prego!


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fatemi parlare con qualcuno che voterà Berlusconi.... vi prego!


SE mi dici cosa gli diresti te lo mando domattina a scuola.....


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> SE mi dici cosa gli diresti te lo mando domattina a scuola.....


Ho tanto da dirgli Michè.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Una parola sola: imbecille.


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho tanto da dirgli Michè.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non me lo dire.... Ho sviluppato una nevrosi, in merito.... Per cinque anni mi sono rigirato nel letto di notte per capire... Per capire come si possa prendere sul serio un personaggio del genere 

Poi ci ho rinunciato. 

Ho evitato l'ulcera....


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non me lo dire.... Ho sviluppato una nevrosi, in merito.... Per cinque anni mi sono rigirato nel letto di notte per capire... Per capire come si possa prendere sul serio un personaggio del genere
> 
> Poi ci ho rinunciato.
> 
> Ho evitato l'ulcera....


Ciò che vorrei sapere è come fanno a giustificare ciò che dice...
Non è possibile, è un esaltato!


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciò che vorrei sapere è come fanno a giustificare ciò che dice...
> Non è possibile, è un esaltato!


Secondo me pesca in tre stagni torbidi:

1) i leccaculo e gli interessati (chi campa di rendita o di evasione fiscale voterebbe pure Satanasso pur di continuare a farsi cavolacci suoi)

2) quelli che ancora credono alla favoletta che i comunisti mangiano i bambini (ma dove sono ? Gli ultimi veri comunisti manco vanno a votare.....)

3) i coglioni che credono al miracolo dell'uomo arricchitosi dal nulla e che dal nulla arricchirà anche l'Italia

Chi pensa in termini di "ideali" o di politica vera, secondo me vota altrove.... A destra, al centro o a sinistra, ma altrove


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Secondo me pesca in tre stagni torbidi:
> 
> 1) i leccaculo e gli interessati (chi campa di rendita o di evasione fiscale voterebbe pure Satanasso pur di continuare a farsi cavolacci suoi)
> 
> ...


Leggi qua:

http://www.corriere.it/politica/08_...io_2e4fa6ac-ef8e-11dc-872b-0003ba99c667.shtml


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Leggi qua:
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/politica/08_...io_2e4fa6ac-ef8e-11dc-872b-0003ba99c667.shtml


E' una conferma. E i pochi laureati appartengono al primo gruppo, secondo me.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tu abbia riportato l'esempio sbagliato. Quello non era un voto..Era una farsa...*qui ti danno la possibilità di scelta*. *Lì esisteva solo un partito*
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS..Per la precisione..Sotto Stalin non si votava...


dici? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Qui no, vero? In ognicaso questo dimostra che il voto, in sè, può essere una farsa se la possibiità di una vera scelta alternativa manca. E quella scelta non la creano solo i nomi dei partiti.
ps.: vero sotto Stalin no...ma in Unione Sovietica si è votato ....anche in Iraq con Saddam...


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Il nano e dell'utri rivendicano l'eroismo di mangano...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

Ieri ho parlato con due persone che votano berlusconi. Mi hanno dettto: mi tapperò il naso, ma che alternativa ho? Veltroni con Franceschini e co. non lo voto nella maniera più assoluta e non voglio disperdere il voto.
Che avreste risposto?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ieri ho parlato con due persone che votano berlusconi. Mi hanno dettto: mi tapperò il naso, ma che alternativa ho? Veltroni con Franceschini e co. non lo voto nella maniera più assoluta e non voglio disperdere il voto.
> Che avreste risposto?


Cosa pensava del fatto che andrà a votare come presidente del consiglio, uno che considera il pluriomicida boss Mangano, un eroe...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cosa pensava del fatto che chi andrà a votare come presidente del consiglio, considera il pluriomicida boss Mangano, un eroe...


sono concorde, ho anche minacciato ritorsioni lavorative!
Ma che avreste risposto sul problema pratico? Io ho detto 'annulla il voto'. Mai hanno detto che così contribuovano a far vincere il pd. Nonè un voto per Berlusconi, ma contro veltroni! Sono basita, ma nella loro logica hanno ragione: non c'è un'alternativa nuova, ci sono i soliti 4 partiti e se uno è di destra o vota storace o berlusconi. E basta! Ho anche proposto di votare casini ma mi dicono che si disperde il voto! Mi cadono le braccia. Parliamo di persone che stimo, personalemnte e culturalmente......


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono concorde, ho anche minacciato ritorsioni lavorative!
> Ma che avreste risposto sul problema pratico? Io ho detto 'annulla il voto'. Mai hanno detto che così contribuovano a far vincere il pd. Nonè un voto per Berlusconi, ma contro veltroni! Sono basita, ma nella loro logica hanno ragione: non c'è un'alternativa nuova, ci sono i soliti 4 partiti e se uno è di destra o vota storace o berlusconi. E basta! Ho anche proposto di votare casini ma mi dicono che si disperde il voto! Mi cadono le braccia. Parliamo di persone che stimo, personalemnte e culturalmente......


Se sono intelligenti, sono in malafede...se sono in buonafede, sono idioti. Non c'è scampo...non si vota uno che considera un boss mafioso un eroe. Ripeto, se lo si fa, o si è idioti, o si è in totale malafede.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se sono intelligenti, sono in malafede...se sono in buonafede, sono idioti. Non c'è scampo...non si vota uno che considera un boss mafioso un eroe. Ripeto, se lo si fa, o si è idioti, o si è in totale malafede.


Se fossi io risponderei, alla domanda sull'eroe, o che berlus, si sa, è uno che spara cazzate, o che comunque lui intendeva eroe solo perchè non aveva detto il falso su di lui (così ha dichiarato) e non in assoluto per gli atti compiuti.
Io odio il nano, con tutta me stessa, ma ritengo che ci sia stata volontà di interpretare in quella dichiarazione specifica. Come se io dicessi che Hitler era un uomo con quoziente intellettivo altissimo per come ha convinto tutti. Mica dico che lo stimo, ma solo che era intelligente ! Per il resto è un criminale. Idem per il mafioso, era un criminale MA si è comportato eroicamente (per berlusconi) non accusando lui ingiustamente nonostante le supposte inegrenze degl inquirenti.....


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Se fossi io risponderei, alla domanda sull'eroe, o che berlus, si sa, è uno che spara cazzate, o che comunque lui intendeva eroe solo perchè non aveva detto il falso su di lui (così ha dichiarato) e non in assoluto per gli atti compiuti.
> Io odio il nano, con tutta me stessa, ma ritengo che ci sia stata volontà di interpretare in quella dichiarazione specifica. Come se io dicessi che Hitler era un uomo con quoziente intellettivo altissimo per come ha convinto tutti. Mica dico che lo stimo, ma solo che era intelligente ! Per il resto è un criminale. Idem per il mafioso, era un criminale MA si è comportato eroicamente (per berlusconi) non accusando lui ingiustamente nonostante le supposte inegrenze degl inquirenti.....


Riterrei la tua risposta del tutto insoddisfacente...e continuerei a trovarla piena di malafede o piena di idiozia. Nessuna interpretazione...giustificare in qualunque modo un criminale come Mangano, non è ammissibile. Elevarlo ad eroe è incommentabile, per qualunque motivo e considerazione lo si faccia.
Hitler era intelligente, e con un' enorme forza di volontà. Detto questo, resta un criminale. Il nano stranamente, si è dimenticato di aggiungere quest'ultima considerazione.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Riterrei la tua risposta del tutto insoddisfacente...e continuerei a trovarla piena di malafede o piena di idiozia. Nessuna interpretazione...giustificare in qualunque modo un criminale come Mangano, non è ammissibile. Elevarlo ad eroe è incommentabile, per qualunque motivo e considerazione lo si faccia.
> Hitler era intelligente, e con un' enorme forza di volontà. Detto questo, resta un criminale. Il nano stranamente, si è dimenticato di aggiungere quest'ultima considerazione.


Vabbè, multi, però cancella per un attimo il fatto di mangano (su cui resta che t'appoggio al 100%), cosa gli avresti risposto?Per questi non basta citare le sue incongruenze e inadeguatezze! Loro vanno contro una sinistra in cui i cambiamenti sono davvero pochini e non vogliono disperdere il voto. 
E' un paese povero quello in cui se non si vuole votare berlusconi sono costretta a votare prodi-veltroni e viceversa..... Ci vorrebbe uno sbarramento a 55per la camera e 65 per il senato, con eventualemnte la possibilità di essere consulenti esterni oltre tale età. Aria fresca!


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Vabbè, multi, però cancella per un attimo il fatto di mangano (su cui resta che t'appoggio al 100%), cosa gli avresti risposto?Per questi non basta citare le sue incongruenze e inadeguatezze! Loro vanno contro una sinistra in cui i cambiamenti sono davvero pochini e non vogliono disperdere il voto.
> E' un paese povero quello in cui se non si vuole votare berlusconi sono costretta a votare prodi-veltroni e viceversa..... Ci vorrebbe uno sbarramento a 55per la camera e 65 per il senato, con eventualemnte la possibilità di essere consulenti esterni oltre tale età. Aria fresca!


La legge elettorale è orribile, sono d'accordo con te. Io gli direi questo: se tu pensi che il nano sia preferibile a uno come veltroni, vota il nano. Non ci sono altri discorsi...ma ammetti che stai votando uno che elogia i mafiosi, che vuole la visita psichiatrica per i pm, che...etc...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

Personalmente a Roma c'è la Lista Under30 per Rutelli sindaco. Non faccio i salti di gioia per Rutelli, ma meglio di storace sarà!


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Personalmente a Roma c'è la Lista Under30 per Rutelli sindaco. Non faccio i salti di gioia per Rutelli, ma meglio di storace sarà!








Meglio di storace è anche rintintin


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Meglio di storace è anche rintintin


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ieri ho parlato con due persone che votano berlusconi. Mi hanno dettto: mi tapperò il naso, ma che alternativa ho? Veltroni con Franceschini e co. non lo voto nella maniera più assoluta e non voglio disperdere il voto.
> *Che avreste risposto?*


Il problema di noi italiani è che molto spesso non ci informiamo o semplicemente dimentichiamo i fatti. I giornalisti in tv poi contribuiscono pesantemente a non fare chiarezza: non c'è più uno straccio di contraddittorio e il giornalista di turno si limita a reggere il microfono per permettere al politico di turno di dire tutto ciò che vuole, menzogne comprese.
Io non ho un'antipatia personale nei confronti di Berlusconi che anzi considero capace; il problema è che è soprattutto capace di fare i propri interessi e non quelli del Paese. Per questo non lo voterò. Perchè non votare Berlusconi? 

Stampati questa _barzelletta_ e distribuiscila ai tuoi contatti:

LE CONFESSIONI DI SILVIO BERLUSCONI


_Berlusconi_: “Signor parroco, mi vorrei confessare”
_Parroco_: “Certo figliolo, qual è il tuo nome?”
_Berlusconi_: “Silvio Berlusconi, padre”
_Parroco_: “Ah! Ah! Il Presidente del Consiglio!?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, padre”
_Parroco_: “Ascolta, figliolo, credo che il tuo caso richieda una competenza superiore. E’ meglio che tu ti rechi dal Vescovo.”

Così Berlusconi si presenta dal Vescovo, chiedendogli se può confessarlo.

_Vescovo_: “Certo, come ti chiami?”
_Berlusconi_: “Silvio Berlusconi”
_Vescovo_: “Il Presidente del Consiglio? No, caro mio, non ti posso confessare: il tuo è un caso difficile. E’ meglio che tu vada in Vaticano.”

Berlusconi va dal Papa.

_Berlusconi_: “Sua Santità, voglio confessarmi..”
_Papa_: “Caro figlio mio, come ti chiami?”
_Berlusconi_: “Silvio Berlusconi”
_Papa_: “Ahi! Ahi! Ahi! Figliolo! Il tuo caso è molto difficile per me. Guarda qui, sul lato del Vaticano c’è una cappella. Al suo interno troverai una croce. Il Signore ti potrà ascoltare.”

Berlusconi, giunto nella cappella, si rivolge alla Croce.

_Berlusconi_: “Signore, voglio confessarmi”
_Gesù_: “Certo, figlio mio, come ti chiami?”
_Berlusconi_: “Silvio Berlusconi”

_Gesù_: “Ma chi? Il Presidente del Consiglio?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “L’ex amico di Craxi?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “L’inventore dello scudo fiscale per far rientrare dalle isole Cayman e da Montercarlo tutti i soldi che i tuoi amici hanno sottratto al fisco?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “L’amico dei Neo-Fascisti e Neo-Nazisti, particolare che si è dimenticato di riferire al Congresso americano?”
_Berlusconi_: “Ehm... Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Quello che ha abbassato dell”1% le tasse dirette e costretto comuni/province/regioni ad aumentare le tasse locali del 45% per tenere aperti asili, trasporti, servizi sociali essenziali?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Quello che ha ricandidato 13 persone già condannate con sentenza passata in giudicato?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Quello che ha modificato la legge elettorale in modo che siano le segreterie di partito a scegliere gli eletti e non più i cittadini?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Quello che ha omesso qualsiasi controllo sull’entrata in vigore dell”Euro permettendo a negozianti e professionisti di raddoppiare I prezzi in barba a pensionati e lavoratori a reddito fisso?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Quello che ha abolito la tassa di successione per i patrimoni miliardari e subito dopo ha cointestato le sue aziende ai figli?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Quello che ha quadruplicato il suo patrimonio personale e salvato le sue aziende dalla bancarotta da quando è al governo e che dice che è entrato in politica gratis per il bene degli italiani?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

Gesù: “Quello che ha epurato dalla RAI i personaggi che non gradiva?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Quello che ha fatto la Ex-Cirielli, la Cirami e la Salva-Previti?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Quello che ha fatto una voragine nei conti dello stato e ha cambiato 3 volte ministro del tesoro?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Quello che ha dato, a spese degli italiani, il contributo per il decoder digitale per permettere al fratello di fare soldi con una società che li produceva?”
Berlusconi: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Quello che depenalizzato il falso in bilancio ed ha introdotto la galera per chi masterizza i DVD?”
_Berlusconi_: “Sì, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Quello che ha permesso alla Francia di saccheggiare la BNL e Sì è fatto prendere a pesci in faccia quando ENEL ha tentato di acquisire una società francese?”
_Berlusconi_: “Ehm... sono sempre io, Signore”

_Gesù_: “Figlio mio, non hai bisogno di confessare. Tu devi solamente ringraziare”
_Berlusconi_: “Ringraziare???? E chi, Signore?”
_Gesù_: “Gli antichi Romani, per avermi inchiodato qui. Altrimenti sarei sceso e t’avrei fatto un culo così!!!”.


****

Aggiungerei anche la visita che il commissario europeo Almunia ci ha fatto all'indomani dell'insediamento del governo Prodi per ventilarci *l'ipotesi dell'attivazione di una procedura di infrazione del debito pubblico* (*che ci avrebbe portati fuori dall'euro *--> con il significato che ha l'euro per il nostro debito pubblico!) e che significa che negli anni di governo Berlusconi il debito è aumentato invece di diminuire come sarebbe auspicabile.


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

*vulvia*


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Ragazzi, oggi sono disperata.
Mio fratello vuole votare per Berlusconi.


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, oggi sono disperata.
> Mio fratello vuole votare per Berlusconi.


Eliminalo o sarai corresponsabile dell'eventuale risultato elettorale sfavorevole


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Eliminalo o sarai corresponsabile dell'eventuale risultato elettorale sfavorevole


Sto malissimo.
Che devo fare?
Gli ho fatto leggere tutte le boiate dette dal nano, gli ho anche detto che domenica entrerò in cabina e gli strapperò la scheda a costo di essere arrestata.... Ho minacciato ritorsioni di ogni tipo, compreso il rifiuto del regalo per il suo compleanno. Non so più che fare, sono una donna distrutta.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

*vulvia*

FATTO!


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto malissimo.
> Che devo fare?
> Gli ho fatto leggere tutte le boiate dette dal nano, gli ho anche detto che domenica entrerò in cabina e gli strapperò la scheda a costo di essere arrestata.... Ho minacciato ritorsioni di ogni tipo, compreso il rifiuto del regalo per il suo compleanno. Non so più che fare, sono una donna distrutta.


PAGALO


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto malissimo.
> Che devo fare?
> Gli ho fatto leggere tutte le boiate dette dal nano, gli ho anche detto che domenica entrerò in cabina e gli strapperò la scheda a costo di essere arrestata.... Ho minacciato ritorsioni di ogni tipo, compreso il rifiuto del regalo per il suo compleanno. Non so più che fare, sono una donna distrutta.


ti ha detto PERCHE'?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto malissimo.
> Che devo fare?
> Gli ho fatto leggere tutte le boiate dette dal nano, gli ho anche detto che domenica entrerò in cabina e gli strapperò la scheda a costo di essere arrestata.... Ho minacciato ritorsioni di ogni tipo, compreso il rifiuto del regalo per il suo compleanno. Non so più che fare, sono una donna distrutta.


A volte è necessario agire...è un lavoro duro, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti ha detto PERCHE'?


Che sia di centro-destra l'ho sempre saputo.... Questa volta è andato per esclusione... 
Ho anche provato a dargli dei soldi.... Niente....
Io credo sia poco informato.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A volte è necessario agire...è un lavoro duro, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo...


Ma è il mio fratellino... ha 20 anni....


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che sia di centro-destra l'ho sempre saputo.... Questa volta è andato per esclusione...
> Ho anche provato a dargli dei soldi.... Niente....
> Io credo sia poco informato.


Sbagli. E' informatissimo. Dalle reti Mediaset e da RAIUNORAIDUE


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, oggi sono disperata.
> Mio fratello vuole votare per Berlusconi.


Penso che per lui (che immagino giovanissimo) questo voto rappresenti una protesta.
L'unica cosa che puoi fare è illustrare i motivi per i quali _tu_ non lo voti, senza moralismi, in questo forse gli metterai qualche dubbio.

Te ne scrivo un'altra: detassare gli straordinari equivale a porre le basi per la legittimazione del "fuori busta". Un'altra picconata ai diritti dei lavoratori. 

e potrei continuare..


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Penso che per lui (che immagino giovanissimo) questo voto rappresenti una protesta.
> L'unica cosa che puoi fare è illustrare i motivi per i quali _tu_ non lo voti, senza moralismi, in questo forse gli metterai qualche dubbio.
> 
> Te ne scrivo un'altra: detassare gli straordinari equivale a porre le basi per la legittimazione del "fuori busta". Un'altra picconata ai diritti dei lavoratori.
> ...


Stasera ci riprovo.
Me l'ha detto solo oggi, quel furbone....


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Penso che per lui (che immagino giovanissimo) questo voto rappresenti una protesta.
> L'unica cosa che puoi fare è illustrare i motivi per i quali _tu_ non lo voti, senza moralismi, in questo forse gli metterai qualche dubbio.
> 
> Te ne scrivo un'altra: *detassare gli straordinari* equivale a porre le basi per la legittimazione del "fuori busta". Un'altra picconata ai diritti dei lavoratori.
> ...


E' una cosa schifosa.


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma è il mio fratellino... ha 20 anni....


Lo so giusy...ti capisco...ma a volte il destino è cinico e baro...agisci prima di domenica!


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' una cosa schifosa.


Chiaro.

E non lo dico da fan delle tasse..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera ci riprovo.
> Me l'ha detto solo oggi, quel furbone....


Io ho cercato di far notare che poi va all'estero a rappresentarci uno con il fondotinta e lo spazio tra i capelli trapiantati dipinto...di immaginare l'effetto manichino visto da vicino...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Mi sa che ha cambiato idea....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Andate a votare...Se non altro perchè c'è chi ci ha rimesso la vita per acquisire questi diritti che a noi sembrano dovuti...
> Se non altro per onorare la memoria di gente che valeva davvero..
> 
> Buscopann


pensavo di essere l'unica a usare questa frase....son poco convinta, non mi sento rappresentata, ma col caccho che butto nel wc i sacrifici fatti da altri per farmi ottenere un diritto che do' ormai per acquisito.....piuttosto faccio i disegnini sulle schede...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sa che ha cambiato idea....












Perché?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Aprile 2008)

?* Gli ultimi veri comunisti manco vanno a votare.....)*


e ti sbagli....quelli arrivano prima dell'apertura del seggio, per paura che dopo muoiono  enon possono andare a votare


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?


Mi ha detto che tra ieri ed oggi ha letto parecchio e gli sono venuti dei dubbi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che tra ieri ed oggi ha letto parecchio e gli sono venuti dei dubbi....


 si butta su Storace...


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2008)

*Mah...*

Io invece di fare tutto questo chiasso sul nano mi chiederei perché sia probabile che vinca!
Ma qualcuno si é chiesto, invece di fare della facile burletta perché questi signori progressisti non stanno convincendo nessuno, hanno vinto all'altra tornata per una manciata di voti contestati e rischiano di perdere a questa, dopo aver avuto un governo caduto?
Se vogliamo parlare di politica facciamolo, diversamente riversiamoci su un giornaletto umoristico!
Continuare a offendere e deridere non porta da nessuna parte, anzi, forse non ci si rende neppure conto che la persecuzione porta piuttosto a vedere vittima chi ne é oggetto.
Berlusconi non é simpatico, fa un sacco di topiche e certo non ha il carisma di un De Gasperi, ma se l'alternativa é Veltroni cercate di convincervi che chi non vuole le sinistre o non vuole certi figuri nella coalizione non lo voterà perciò non si andrà da nessuna parte.
Personalmente credo che i candidati di questa tornata elettorale siano veramente il fondo raschiato, ma se questi devono essere, beh su questi dobbiamo confrontarci e se qualcuno, in odio al nano, mi dice che Veltroni, Rutelli ed accoliti sono statisti, o comunque preferibili, e tralascio per carità cristiana i loro passati da sindaci capitolini, mi sa che siamo alla scelta fra i triccheballacche ed i putipù.  
Ecco perché forse quest'uomo vincerà, e perché l'altra coalizione che non ha mai saputo contrastarlo in modo convincente ed istituzionalmente in modo "politico" forse dovrà abbozzare. 
La cosa più comica di tutti é che per non passare da idioti quelli che votano Berlusconi non lo dicono, perché votarlo pare una patente di pirlaggine, come se votare gli altri fosse un test di Q.I. superiore.....  che volete, stranezze della mente umana; tuttavia lo voteranno e, con buona pace di tutti, conterà solo questo!!!
Sapete qual'é la cosa più assurda, che chi ha in mano quasi tutte le amministrazioni comunali, provinciali e regionali forse non vincerà le elezioni.... e questo fa pensare, e molto.... per le barzellette c'é sempre tempo, ma questo sarebbe tempo di riflessioni.
Tutto il resto ciarlare, pour parler che lascia il tempo che trova e che, purtroppo, non cambierà fattivamente quello che le urne produrranno.
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho cercato di far notare che poi va all'estero a rappresentarci uno con il fondotinta e lo spazio tra i capelli trapiantati dipinto...di immaginare l'effetto manichino visto da vicino...


questa settimana è venuto qui in Liguria e, per ragioni di lavoro, lo abbiamo fotografato: imbarazzante,
non c'è differenza tra lui e una maschera del bagaglino .e due occhi obliqui davvero inquietanti

grottesco e peggio di quanto credessi


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2008)

*Vedi....*



Femmina ha detto:


> questa settimana è venuto qui in Liguria e, per ragioni di lavoro, lo abbiamo fotografato: imbarazzante,
> non c'è differenza tra lui e una maschera del bagaglino .e due occhi obliqui davvero inquietanti
> 
> grottesco e peggio di quanto credessi


 
Io lo contesto per i suoi teoremi e le sue idee, non per quello che é o appare, comunque posso garantirti che Veltroni in "chiaro" é una vera mozzarella pendula e verrucosa.... anche se ha 20 anni di meno. Rutelli é già stato parecchie volte dal chirurgo amico di famiglia.... etc.... 
Non cadiamo sempre nello stereotipo, non sono veline, dovrebbero essere cervelli che guidano (sob!!!). Mi piacerebbe lanciare un post in cui ognuno possa dire quel che pensa esteticamente di ogni personaggio politico, limitatamente alla sua figura, e non alla sua funzione parlamentare.... ma credimi ci sono politici a cui non ci si potrebbe avvicinare per quanto "puzzano" e lo dico in senso traspiratorio. 
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io lo contesto per i suoi teoremi e le sue idee, non per quello che é o appare, comunque posso garantirti che Veltroni in "chiaro" é una vera mozzarella pendula e verrucosa.... anche se ha 20 anni di meno. Rutelli é già stato parecchie volte dal chirurgo amico di famiglia.... etc....
> Non cadiamo sempre nello stereotipo, non sono veline, dovrebbero essere cervelli che guidano (sob!!!). Mi piacerebbe lanciare un post in cui ognuno possa dire quel che pensa esteticamente di ogni personaggio politico, limitatamente alla sua figura, e non alla sua funzione parlamentare.... ma credimi ci sono persone a cui non ci si potrebbe avvicinare per quanto "puzzano" e lo dico in senso traspiratorio.
> Bruja


stavo semplicemente rendendo una testimonianza ,
mi ha piuttosto colpito quello che è riuscito a fare con chirurgia ed altro...non è certo il discorso del bello e del brutto "naturale" esteticamente parlando.
mi pare poi anche inutile dire, che pensando al voto sul piatto contano le idee e non l'aspetto


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2008)

*Femmina*



Femmina ha detto:


> stavo semplicemente rendendo una testimonianza ,
> mi ha piuttosto colpito quello che è riuscito a fare con chirurgia ed altro...non è certo il discorso del bello e del brutto "naturale" esteticamente parlando.
> mi pare poi anche inutile dire, che pensando al voto sul piatto contano le idee e non l'aspetto


Forse per te é inutile, ma visto l'andazzo, la mia preoccupazione é che si voti o non si voti per convinzione e non per mero aspetto estetico o ideologie.
Auspico davvero che dovunque vadano i voti siano voti convinti.....e non immagini quanti dubbi abbia che esistano isole di "pilotaggio" in ogni schieramento!!!
Detto questo inutile rimarcare che quello che dici é perfettamente condivisibile.
Bruja


----------

